# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  ماذا لو علمت ان هنالك فتاة تتمناك زوجا لها

## الرايقة

*        نعلم بأن الكثير من الرجال قد يعجب بفتاة ثم ما يلبث ان يخبطها ويتزوجها ويحقق الله مراده... 
ولكن هل تعلمون بأن هناك الكثير من الفتيات يقدر الله عليها بأن تعجب بشخص  سواء لدينه او اخلاقه او سعة ادراكه.....الخ من الصفات التي تكون كافيه بأن  تجعلها تتمناه زوجاً !... 
فالحب والكره والمودة من الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يختص بها جنس معين .... 
ولكن في مجتمعنا الحالي نجد ان هذا الشيء مرفوض كون ان فتاة تتمنى الارتباط  بشخص ما ...فهي تعلم يقين العلم انه ان لم يكن يفكر بها فهو بداية طريق  عذاب لمشاعرها.... ! 
ماذا لو علمت بأن بنت عمك او خالك او احدى اقرباءك او معارفك تتمناك زوجاً؟ 
هل ستصغر في عينيك كونها قد احبتك ؟..          
منتظرة ردودكم وارائكم
 

*

----------


## أحمد طه

*بالعكس ستكبر في نظري جداً وقد قيل ( البدورك ولا البتدورو ) اي البحبك ولا البتحبو
الشعب الشرق اوسطي او الشعب المرجانية المحنطة هو شعب متخلف في كل شيئ لذا سينظر الكثيرون
لهذا الاكر من زوايا التخلف الفكري الممنهج 
مثل هذه الزيجة اتوقع ان تكون ناجحة بنسبة 90% فهي افضل من الزوجة التي تختارها لك امك او اختك او خالتك او او او
عن نفسي لو وجدت مثل هذه الزيجة لن اتردد ابدا هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد طه
					

بالعكس ستكبر في نظري جداً وقد قيل ( البدورك ولا البتدورو ) اي البحبك ولا البتحبو الشعب الشرق اوسطي او الشعب المرجانية المحنطة هو شعب متخلف في كل شيئ لذا سينظر الكثيرون لهذا الاكر من زوايا التخلف الفكري الممنهج  مثل هذه الزيجة اتوقع ان تكون ناجحة بنسبة 90% فهي افضل من الزوجة التي تختارها لك امك او اختك او خالتك او او او عن نفسي لو وجدت مثل هذه الزيجة لن اتردد ابدا هههههههههه



 مشكور احمد علي المداخلة الظريفة واحترم وجهة نظرك وقرارك العاقل تمنياتي لك بالسعادة واتمني من البقية المشاركة
                        	*

----------


## تيسير فضل المولى

*لوكنت رجلا لما لا ترددت لحظة في الارتباط بها وذلك لان المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت وافنت حياتها من اجلك
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*لكل الحق فى التعبير عن مشاعره ...
سواء أكان رجلا" أو أنثى 


شخصيا"

أحترم إعجابها

ولكــــن..
أعتقد أن الرفض يجعل الموقف مذعجا" وأكثر حساسية لديها ...
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تيسير فضل المولى
					

لوكنت رجلا لما لا ترددت لحظة في الارتباط بها وذلك لان المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت وافنت حياتها من اجلك



العزيزة جدا تيسير
سعدت جدا بممرورك الطيب 
وشكرا علي ردك المميز بس احمدي الله كثيرا انك انثي والانثي بطبعها وفية وصادقة في المشاعر
سلمت يداك غاليتي
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

لكل الحق فى التعبير عن مشاعره ...
سواء أكان رجلا" أو أنثى 


شخصيا"

أحترم إعجابها

ولكــــن..
أعتقد أن الرفض يجعل الموقف مذعجا" وأكثر حساسية لديها ...



الاكرم معتز
نورت الصفحة وتاكد ان رايك قمة في الشفافية والروعة وحقيقة لكل الناس الحق في التصريح باحاسيسها ومشاعرها
شكرا علي مرورك
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*ض





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

        نعلم بأن الكثير من الرجال قد يعجب بفتاة ثم ما يلبث ان يخبطها ويتزوجها ويحقق الله مراده... ولكن هل تعلمون بأن هناك الكثير من الفتيات يقدر الله عليها بأن تعجب بشخص  سواء لدينه او اخلاقه او سعة ادراكه.....الخ من الصفات التي تكون كافيه بأن  تجعلها تتمناه زوجاً !... فالحب والكره والمودة من الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يختص بها جنس معين .... ولكن في مجتمعنا الحالي نجد ان هذا الشيء مرفوض كون ان فتاة تتمنى الارتباط  بشخص ما ...فهي تعلم يقين العلم انه ان لم يكن يفكر بها فهو بداية طريق  عذاب لمشاعرها.... ! ماذا لو علمت بأن بنت عمك او خالك او احدى اقرباءك او معارفك تتمناك زوجاً؟ هل ستصغر في عينيك كونها قد احبتك ؟..          منتظرة ردودكم وارائكم               




صراحة الإخلاص والوفاء والعاطفة الإهتمام من قبل فتاة من الأسرة أو خارجها  شىء جميل ومتى ماوجدناها لامانع فى الركوض خلفه مع العلم انو المشاعر والأحاسيس غير مختصرة على  فئة أو عمر معين بل تهب علينا مثل البراكين أو الزلازل أو الأعاصير وتجرفنا معها  لمصير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أكيد جميل وسعيد وإنشاء الله نهايتوا الزواج وربنا يحقق ليكم كل أعضاء ومحبى المنبر والمريخ السعادة والزواج والتوفيق فى حياتكم وربنا ينصر زعيمنا المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة االبركان الهادىء
					

صراحة الإخلاص والوفاء والعاطفة الإهتمام من قبل فتاة من الأسرة أو خارجها  شىء جميل ومتى ماوجدناها لامانع فى الركود خلفه مع العلم انو المشاعر والأحاسيس غير مختصرة على  فئة أو عمر معين بل تهب علينا مثل البراكين أو الزلازل أو الأعاصير وتجرفنا معها  لمصير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أكيد جميل وسعيد وإنشاء الله نهايتوا الزواج وربنا يحقق ليكم كل أعضاء ومحبى المنبر والمريخ السعادة والزواج والتوفيق فى حياتكم وربنا ينصر زعيمنا المريخ



الاكرم البركان
تحياتي واحترامي
وردك زاد من جمال والق الموضوع
سلمت يداك وسعدت جدا بمرورك
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

الاكرم البركان
تحياتي واحترامي
وردك زاد من جمال والق الموضوع
سلمت يداك وسعدت جدا بمرورك



 بل أنا الأسعد بى موضوعك الجميل يارايقة وبالجد موضوع جميل ومشوق ونحتاج لمثل هذه المواضيع للنقاش
                        	*

----------


## نجم مريخابى

*تسلمى على الموضوع اختى العزيزة وانا عشت هذا الموقف بنفس تلك التفاصيل التى ذكرتييها
والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*كونك تطرحى هذا الموضوع بهذا الاسلوب الراقى 
لانو اصلا لم يطرح لا فى صحافة لا منتديات 
يثير كل مكامن الاعجاب فى نفسى بثقتك العالية فى نفسك وفى كتابتك
اما الموضوع نفسو 
اقول 
انا المراة السودانية بالرغم من تلقيها ارفع الدرجات العلمية 
ودخولها الى الحياة العملية لكن تظل تربيتها وحياها العفوى
الغير متصنع هو اساس تعاملها مع الاخرين .
ا
                        	*

----------


## خالد ابو عمر الاحمر

*الرايقه سلامات وين ما طلع محياك
شكرا علي الطرح المميز والذي نحن في امس الحوجه اليه في زمن بدات المتغيرات فيه تنهشنا من كل جانب
فاسمحي لي ان اتغمص شخصك الجميل لاعرف ان فكرة توصيلك لهذا الموضوع  بهذا الشكل ينم علي وعي وادراك لصاحب الطرح المميز
شخصيا اعتبر مصارحة الفتاه للشخص الذي تعجب به او تتمناه زوجا ضربا من ضروب الشفافيه  وهو ما نحتاجه في مجتمعنا الذي ينظر للفتاه نظره خاطئه
خصوصا في مسألة اختيار الشريك  والبوح بمن تريد
شكرا للطرح الجميل
*

----------

